# Friday Pics



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Well it's 3:15 in the afternoon and very quiet around here so Ill kick off some Friday Pics.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dad made 90 last week, we arranged for him to get back my grandads old LC Smith, he shot his first deer with it 80 yrs ago, I shot my first squirrel 54 yrs ago using it and won several turkey shoots with it. Grandson enjoying a Sat eve, granddaughter doing her thing on a Sat morn, next pic is my youngest son pitching to her, next is my partner in crime...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

The pups spotted a pair divers in the canal. As I was taking photos, they closed toward our deck, and Shiner gave chase! M/K and I werenâ€™t expecting this, so she had to get him turned around, while I lowered the dog rampâ€¦

M/K & her boys on Mothers Day. Let's see - a cooler, a smaller cooler, a tumbler, wine glasses. And I think she likes LSU....


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

All I can add are my Plumerias are blooming!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Buckshot Magee said:


> The pups spotted a pair divers in the canal. As I was taking photos, they closed toward our deck, and Shiner gave chase! M/K and I werenâ€™t expecting this, so she had to get him turned around, while I lowered the dog rampâ€¦
> 
> M/K & her boys on Mothers Day. Let's see - a cooler, a smaller cooler, a tumbler, wine glasses. And I think she likes LSU....


Are these your guys?


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

cubera said:


> Are these your guys?


I saw that earlier, and it's not my guys. Our boys did train the 2 little females to open the fridge, and bring them a beer!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Patiently waiting on Carmen to bloom.First time since purchased 2 yrs. ago at Ft. Bend co. Fairgrounds plumeria show.


----------



## hadsdad (Mar 12, 2010)

*Trying to hide*

But I saw it..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My youngest is now officially a Senior Aggie. Her dog came home from school on Tuesday and I don't think he's quit playing since he got here. She has carpet up there, so the nice cool tile floor is a treat for him when he gets hot. She's supposed to come home next weekend to go back to work at the Vet's office and study for her GRE. Dexter Dog has been a great friend to her up there and should get a degree in patience for dealing with her during finals.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not what you want when camping. Bone shattered but all in right place so no surgery at this time. Will know next week if any of it moves.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Another crazy dog


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Random from trip home for mother's day

- Martins on the porch
- wheat, been hailed on and flooded
- fence jumper I'm trying to coax out of a field
- one of about a dozen pigs that met their maker
- this is what the pigs spit out after they chew up the wheat heads / stalks... ground will be covered this time of year
- not a nice bull
- old bridge, surprised it's still open
- not going to make the crossing yet...and it flooded out of banks again yesterday. This river splits out place in half so it is really inconvenient when we can't cross


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

From the door of the motor home right now


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont...love that tat on Faith's foot...

Not a bad 'philosophy' for getting thru life...:rotfl:





Bobby...act your age.....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few birds in Sargent
******* Edition
My sister sent me this picture she found of me reading my niece a bed time story when she was little, Fishing the Bays of Texas, no wonder she likes fishing.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Had some help yesterday. I enjoy the fact that I don't ask him for help, he just says he's coming outside to help me.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I had forgotten how much work puppies were. But he's too darn cute to get mad at. Half Corgi and half Heeler.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots going on!! Another dirty thirty!!!









This bass was returned by a customer this week because "it has the head of a 4lber" it's 26"x21"!! a 13lb fish!!! .... Lol can't please everyone!!!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Went with a friend and made a meat haul on Conroe


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

His "disco" boat


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Been a while since I've had time to post.. Here are some highlights.

Sippin and smokin bbq team! Got 11th place ribs.








My buddies' kids pushing the beer chest








Bought a new to me 4wheeler and installed winch same day!








Spent some time at my buddy's ranch








Fired up the pit a couple weekends ago!








Selfies on the way to go fishing with my buddy and his kiddos!








I must say, it's been a pretty good couple of weeks! Hope y'all have a great Friday and weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Buffalo Bayou


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

My favorite part of a morning
My 3 favorite people in the whole world. 
(momma's birthday-she wanted to bowl)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My new 1973 Boston Whaler was just delivered to my home! Yep, she is 43 years old and drop dead SEXY!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

very cool old boat. Saw one in Kemah a few years ago


trodery said:


> My new 1973 Boston Whaler was just delivered to my home! Yep, she is 43 years old and drop dead SEXY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

my 2 1/2 yo riding her horse. We've created a monster and that's all she wants to do is ride horse..

Psalm 144:1


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mothers Day
Sunset on the bay
Teal impact crater in 2in of water
Twin 23's on back to back casts


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sure ready for some red .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Mont...love that tat on Faith's foot...
> 
> Not a bad 'philosophy' for getting thru life...:rotfl:


Her Mom has the exact same one on her foot. They got them done at the same time back when Faith graduated High School. It just seems like you blink and they grow up on you. The highlight of this semester was she completed Organic Chemistry for the last time. That stuff looks like some weird Martian code to me, but she got a B in it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats*

Caught some Cooked Some .. Ate pretty good this week.

Lobstah n Speckled Trout Supreme

Grilled Mango Glazed Tuna sided with a Black Bean Salad topped with Mango Dressing

Before n after Baked New England Specked Trout

Tried some something different.
Grilled Maque Choux = Awesome

Gangmon Style Ribs n Korean Sides :ac550:

Breakfast for all the Mothers out there. No ketchup or hot sauce needed.
Flank Steak Huevos Rancheros

Grilled Mango YFT sided with a Black Bean Salad topped with Mango Dressing

Seared YFT sided with a Caponata :dance:

Burning Skeeters


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

On the run


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

little piggy ran home


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Fort Stockton


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Mont said:


> The highlight of this semester was she completed Organic Chemistry for the last time. That stuff looks like some weird Martian code to me, but she got a B in it.


 Will never forget when I took organic chemistry at A&M...junior year..decided to take it and physics at same time (2 of the harder/est courses in my ANSI major!!). I had really good grades to that point and figured I could handle it....bad move!!

signed up for 1 of 2 good org chem profs....she bailed right before semester...got some grad student who couldn't speak English. Ended up in Professor Bill's tutoring program with about 200 other friends of mine. Still struggled.

Took my final and it was going to make or break my 2.0 thanks to doing miserable in physics.....called the prof to get my score and was told I got a 58. Immediate thought was I'm in biiiiiiiig trouble now!! Then she adds it was good enough for a B- on the exam and my overall grade for the class was a C!!! I felt bad b/c my response to the non-English speaking prof was "I'm sorry, can you say that again because I heard you say 58, B for the exam, and C for the class". And she repeated it!!!

2.0 and go!!!


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Nueces river


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Royal Gorge Bridge Colorado


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

Kung Fu seagull Padre island


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got to spend some time with the daughter and family in Virginia Beach and Norfolk. 

Wonder what they were doing with that Flow-Troll at the airport?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> My youngest is now officially a Senior Aggie. Her dog came home from school on Tuesday and I don't think he's quit playing since he got here. She has carpet up there, so the nice cool tile floor is a treat for him when he gets hot. She's supposed to come home next weekend to go back to work at the Vet's office and study for her GRE. Dexter Dog has been a great friend to her up there and should get a degree in patience for dealing with her during finals.


Awesome!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Mothers Day
> Sunset on the bay
> Teal impact crater in 2in of water
> Twin 23's on back to back casts


What's with the blue tape on the car?

Nice fish.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

The bluebonnets may be gone but there are still plenty of beautiful wildflowers in West Texas. Here are a few very niice shots my wife took last week on our way back home for mothers day!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Start them young...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Couple of underwater GoPro pictures from last week. Fished with Good Day II out of Los Suenos.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Her Mom has the exact same one on her foot. They got them done at the same time back when Faith graduated High School. It just seems like you blink and they grow up on you. The highlight of this semester was she completed Organic Chemistry for the last time. That stuff looks like some weird Martian code to me, but she got a B in it.


LOL. congrats to Faith for passing Organic.. Took me 3 shots at it to get out...and think I only passed the third time since Dr Kroeger was getting tired of looking at me year after year.. Made it thru everything else with As and Bs...but couldn't grasp Organic..didn't understand it then and still don't...and never in 65 years of business ever had it come up in anything chemistry wise...

Oh, well....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats on your daughters graduation.

I made it thru Organic. However, I did promise my prof that if he would pass me thru genetics that I would never to return to CS.

View attachment 2988986


Please rotate, thanks


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Little Charlie and his girlfriend*

I think they had a disagreement of some sort what do yall think?


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

What a great time for Jilly Bug and Paw Paw!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Curly loves black angus!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wife's pics of butterfly and a pic of a fox I saw recently in a nearby subdivision.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A how how how how....:texasflag


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

9 MM and 556 simunition cases.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got my BIL a new folder/carry knife for his BD tomorrow. Nothing real fancy, and a solid contender for being practical.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Lorelei's Marina on Islamorada -- hoping to jump some tarpon tomorrow.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> *What's with the blue tape on the car*?
> 
> Nice fish.


Was running autocross in a parking lot with a bunch of gravel, didn't want it kicked up on the paint and chip it.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

Friday vittles...some nice juicy thick pork chops...they hit the spot!























Today's potato digging day...still got more to go















Somebody wants to be all dolled and dressed up like mom...








My son showing off his zucchini he found...rain beat us just a little







found my latest flavor of the week...great for a night cap!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry too many work pics on my phone...here is my boy showing off a zucchini that slipped past us...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Couple of Nutria's in the ditch by the house.
New backyard landscape. Was all grass before.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

supper time for bachelor group in Lamar


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Little late to the show but I just got back from Arlington.
Thursday evening was commencement for the College of Nursing and Health Innovation at UT Arlington. After many years of hard work I earned my Masters in Nursing, Family Nurse Practitioner program.

1) My â€œharemâ€ of classmates, there was only one other guy in the class.
2) Just a few new nurses hitting the streets
3) Walking the stage
4) My parents and my wife who FINALLY got to meet all these women Iâ€™ve been talking to for the last 2 years face to face, thank God they hit it off!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Archer said:


> Little late to the show but I just got back from Arlington.
> Thursday evening was commencement for the College of Nursing and Health Innovation at UT Arlington. After many years of hard work I earned my Masters in Nursing, Family Nurse Practitioner program.
> 
> 1) My â€œharemâ€ of classmates, there was only one other guy in the class.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> What's with the blue tape on the car?
> 
> Nice fish.


Keeps the finish nice and clean and protects the paint. Excellent pics gentleman:brew2:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------

